# Gut loading dubia roach



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

How can I gut load dubia roach when they don't eat anything? Got a small tub of them just to try them and I can't get them to eat anything!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

what are you trying from what i have heard they eat anything :2thumb:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

123dragon said:


> what are you trying from what i have heard they eat anything :2thumb:


 
I've tried just about every veg and fruit, various cereals, bread. When they first arrived I popped a chunk of raw carrot in and they fell on it, couldn't eat it quick enough, they have eaten nothing since. I've had them here for 3 weeks now.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dubias love oranges, squash (e.g. butternut) and mine go mad for courgette. They're not too keen on salad leaves/greens. As for protein use dog/cat biscuits or fish flakes. Around 30% protein is ideal. 

Other than that keep them warm (30 degrees C), keep them in the dark and disturb them as little as possible. 

Also, are you sure they're not eating? If you're putting in way too much food you may not even notice. They don't really eat much at all.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

how long are you leaving food items? 

and how many roaches approx?  mine will demolish almost everything i put into their RUB


----------



## Unix (Jun 23, 2010)

I have noticed that my Dubias don't each much either.
I have tried dog kibble, fish flake, marmite (tiny drop), peanut butter (tiny smear) and the usual carrot, apple and tomato.

They must know how much to eat. I'm always finding moults and a lot of droppings so they are doing well.
Just waiting for the babies now..


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

check out my site for more info link below


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

You hardly have to feed them much until they reach medium size and above, this is their growth spurt phase and they eat a LOT of food.

Once they turn adult, their feeding slows down again, with the females only eating enough to fuel their breeding. The males dont seem to eat very much at all, and spend most of their time, fighting or loving!

I have noticed all this from the amount of food I end up having to our into the medium and large tubs!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

